# BUG Report: Help option in search menu will crash 921



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

For those of you who want to experience the gray X screen of death these steps will give you a guaranteed reboot.

1) watch live video
2) hit search
3) hit help
4) hit ok on help screen
This will put you back to the search screen. Notice that the video is no longer in the preview window but behind the text.
5) hit search
6) hit help
7) hit ok on help screen
This will put you back to the search screen. Notice that there is sound but no live video preview at all.
8) hit search
9) hit help
10) hit ok on help screen
11) hit cancel

This will put you back into live video but the screen will be black with no sound. About 5 seconds later the system will reboot and you'll usually see the gray X screen of death. I've repeated this 3 times but could anyone else confirm it?


Boot V: 120B
Flash V: F051
SW V: L142
Dish 500/300 DP34


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Just noticed the DVR help menu has the exact same problem.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Aaah, thus your Avatar picture, right? That's been driving me crazy. It looks like an X-Windows cursor.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

That's exactly what it is. The X windows startup screen or for the current 921 firmware the shutdown screen


----------



## Biscit (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you have to hit done before you hit search every time?


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Hit done to go back to the search menu. Going into the help menu on the search screen or the dvr screen 3 times will cause a reboot on L1.45 too.


----------

